# internalizing NU stent



## Rita Bartholomew (Feb 6, 2013)

What is the appropropriate code for internalizing a nephroureteral stent (i.e., changing from an internal-external NU stent to a double-J internal-only stent?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 6, 2013)

Rita Bartholomew said:


> What is the appropropriate code for internalizing a nephroureteral stent (i.e., changing from an internal-external NU stent to a double-J internal-only stent?



50393
74480
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, Jim.  We were leaning towards 50387, but kept getting device edits.  Your codes solve the problem.


----------

